# FR: erreurs, fautes de liaison



## Sam302

Bonjour,

This has been a long suspicion for me: I listen to a lot of French radio (all kinds), and I've heard liaisons spoken between words where no liaison exists. At first I thought these were just slips of the tongue. But now I'm thinking that some individuals are so in love with liaisons that they just invent them, sort of semi-consciously (perhaps this is one psychological sign of vanity, in the pursuit of elegance)? Well, today on France Culture maybe I finally found proof: during an interview an esteemed architect said, with absolute confidence, "les vingt-zarrondissements" ... not once, but three times!! (In that case, another liaison, with the t, is possible of course)

Please tell me if I'm crazy or just temporarily hallucinating. By the way I was going to title this post "La liaison-fantôme: existe-t-elle?", but not a practical title, especially if I'm the only one who is seeing ghosts.

Toute idée est la bienvenue! Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## laurent_atl

c'est une erreur, ou un trait de style, tout depend des gouts, il y a même une expression pour décrire le phénomène, on appelle ça une 

*liaison mal-t-à-**propos*


----------



## Grop

Salut, les Nuls ont parodié ce phénomène (assez connu) dans un sketch intitulé "les Liaisons Dangereuses" (comme le film du même nom).

A l'écrit on peut trouver des liaisons de ce genre dans des paroles de vieilles chansons, par exemple:



> Le lieutenant fier z'et hardi
> Lui répond: Capitaine, z'oui


----------



## madolo

laurent_atl said:


> c'est une erreur, ou un trait de style, tout depend des gouts, il y a même une expression pour décrire le phénomène, on appelle ça une
> 
> *liaison mal-t-à-**propos*


ou encore un "cuir"
et l'euro n'arrange pas nos affaires: "vingt francs" ne posait pas de problème, mais "vingt-z-euros" s'entend couramment


----------



## Sam302

Merci merci!  Donc ils existent bel et bien ces petits fantômes... et on s'en moque! Je vais essayer de trouver ce sketch -- thanks again.


----------



## Sam302

madolo said:


> ou encore un "cuir"
> et l'euro n'arrange pas nos affaires: "vingt francs" ne posait pas de problème, mais "vingt-z-euros" s'entend couramment



Intéressant -- donc, vingt-z est une erreur fréquente. Et qu'est-ce que c'est "un cuir"?


----------



## madolo

Sam302 said:


> Intéressant -- donc, vingt-z est une erreur fréquente. Et qu'est-ce que c'est "un cuir"?


une "liaison mal-t-à propos"


----------



## Sam302

madolo said:


> une "liaison mal-t-à propos"


Ah bon, drôle de désignation. Merci madolo


----------



## crotouille

slt,

je me demande si ce n'est tout simplement pas: " les vingt*s arrondissements.*
Dans ce cas pas de mal-t-à-propos, mais peut être une petite exagération !!

http://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-3211.php aide


----------



## madolo

crotouille said:


> slt,
> 
> je me demande si ce n'est tout simplement pas: " les vingt*s arrondissements.*
> Dans ce cas _pas de mal-t-à-propos, mais peut être une petite exagération_ !!


que veux-tu dire ?


----------



## jann

crotouille said:


> je me demande si ce n'est tout simplement pas: " les vingt*s arrondissements.*
> Dans ce cas pas de mal-t-à-propos, mais peut être une petite exagération !!



Soyons clairs !  Vingt tout seul ne prend pas de S.  On écrit "les vingt arrondissements" sans S. 

[vinZ-arrondissements]  liaison mal-t-à-propos"
[vinT-arrondissements]  liaison correcte, puisque "vingt" apparaît en adjectif numéral cardinal devant un mot commençant par une voyelle.

Plus de rensiegnements sur l'orthographe et la prononciation de vingt ici dans la BDL.


----------



## gliamo

Grop said:


> Salut, les Nuls ont parodié ce phénomène (assez connu) dans un sketch intitulé "les Liaisons Dangereuses" (comme le film du même nom).


C'etait "Les Liaisons Vachement Dangereuses", par Les Inconnus. Du grand art!


----------



## gliamo

On observe la meme chose avec "cent", but it is a bit tricky:

Cent-*z*-arbres 
Cen*t* arbres 
Deux cent*s* arbres


----------



## Gargamelle

I bet "vingts" arrondissements" (par exemple) is calqué sur "quatre vingts zans," where there is indeed a liaison.  It's a common type of mista...euh, linguistic phenomenon.

Gargamelle


----------



## itka

Oui, c'est un supplice ! 
Les cent-z-enfants...les vingt-z-euros... et quelques autres. Si vous voulez des précisions sur les noms précis de ces liaisons mal-t-à propos, allez voir là !


----------



## Grop

gliamo said:


> C'etait "Les Liaisons Vachement Dangereuses", par Les Inconnus. Du grand art!



Non. Les Inconnus ont également fait une parodie du même film, mais pas sur le thème des liaisons mal-t-à-propos.


----------



## janpol

On entend si souvent "vingt zeuros" et "cent zeuros" que le risque de généralisation existe... Le besoin de liaison est si puissant qu'il est en mesure d'imposer des règles ("mange !"  mais "manges-en !", "va !" mais "vas-y !")
Les personnes qui prononcent "20 zeuros" ne songeraient jamais à dire : "il a 20 zans", "il a 100 zans". On se demande bien pourquoi ces personnes qui font la liaison logique "vingtans", "centans" ne la font plus quand il s'agit d'euros. 
Il est certain que pour bien des gens la liaison "z" est liée à la notion de pluriel car "quatre" est aussi concerné (quatre zenfants) ainsi, parfois, que 7, 8, 9.....
Lors d'une lecture à haute voix, on peut, si l'on n'est pas assez vigilant, faire des liaisons qui n'existent pas : avec un verbe du premier groupe à la première personne du singulier, au passé simple, par exemple (l'habitude du "s" de l'imparfait et le fait qu'on n'utilise pas le passé simple quand on parle peuvent expliquer cette faute).


----------



## Khadamon

C'est simplement du à la "complexité" de la grammaire concernant la règle des "s" sur les chiffres.

Le "s" ajouté à "manges-en" et "vas-y" sont simplement là pour aider à la prononciation, le français n'aime pas les doubles voyelles (fussent-elles nasales).

Et puis concernant les liaisons il y a aussi l'accent de prononciation dépendamment de l'origine de celui qui parle.

K'


----------

